# Scope Mounting



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey fellas need your help,

I'm down in Santa Rosa Beach and need a couple of scopes mounted and then bore sighted. Any recomendations of someone who can do a professional job and is in my area would be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Chris
850-393-3149


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

wow 
I must live the land of guns forgotten!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very easy to do yourself. If not I'll do it for you if you want to drive to Crestview one afternoon.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

When this rain lets up I'm going gigging down your way,I could help ya out with the mounting...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You have the scopes, mounts and loctite? Mainly the rings and bases?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

My biggest tip is to not use Leupold *standard or dual dovetail* and similar styles of rings and bases. If going with Leupold use their PRW rings and bases.

I highly recommend *Game Reaper (DNZ)*, Talley, or any of the many quality picatinny/Weaver style such as Warne and Leupold PRW.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> My biggest tip is to not use Leupold *standard or dual dovetail* and similar styles of rings and bases. If going with Leupold use their PRW rings and bases.
> 
> I highly recommend *Game Reaper (DNZ)*, Talley, or any of the many quality picatinny/Weaver style such as Warne and Leupold PRW.


Why?

Smitty


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

1956_4x4 said:


> Why?
> 
> Smitty


Cause 99.9999% of people and 100% of shops do not install them correctly and they leave ring marks and/or can damage the scope tube. I don't like them and never use them any longer but are just as good as any if installed right. And when I say correctly I mean they need to be aligned and lapped and a torque wrench does wonders.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Cause 99.9999% of people and 100% of shops do not install them correctly and they leave ring marks and/or can damage the scope tube. I don't like them and never use them any longer but are just as good as any if installed right. And when I say correctly I mean they need to be aligned and lapped and a torque wrench does wonders.


I guess that was what I was wondering about. The tools to properly align and lap the rings aren't all that expensive when one considers the cost of some scopes. I go through this process when mounting any scope, regardless of the mount manufacturer, and don't think I've found any that are perfect out of the box.

Smitty


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Because that little windage thingy in the back of the base is an extremely weak link. No scope mounting system should need it if machined properly and they do absolutely nothing what so ever for strength in mounting. Do you honestly think that those two little screws can take any amount of recoil? Absolutely not. The entire brunt of the recoil is absorbed in the front ring.

This is on top of them needing a substantial amount of lapping to make 100% contact.

The dual dovetails, although stronger, are typically never aligned properly.

I haven't run across a set of DNZ's yet that needed to be lapped. Alignment has always been perfect and ring to scope contact has been as well.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you ever actually had a problem with that "little windage thingy" or do you just not have confidence in it? I'm just asking because although I don't care for that system, I've never had a problem with it.

Smitty


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Absolutely. I have replaced numerous mounts because the rear ring would shear off from the windage screws over time and the scope would then end up slipping in the front ring. The harder the gun kicks the more of a problem it can be.

I quit using those style of mounts about 20 years ago and started using Weaver style. They're a hell of a lot stronger, line up much better with each other. 

In the last few years I have discovered DNZ mounts and will use them on every single future rifle I buy. This system is as perfect as any I have ever seen or used.


----------

